# Wanted: R32 GTR Rear Body Panel



## Darwinsfool (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello all,

My 1993 R32 GTR was recently rear ended by my friend of all people. The body shop is telling me I need a new rear body panel to complete the restoration (Nissan part #79110-04U30).

My understanding is that this part is near impossible to find--unless its coming off a wrecker. 

Does anyone have one of these or know how to source one? I'm in a desperate position.

Thank you,
David
(attached photo for reference, 79110)


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

contact [email protected] we should be able to get it from Japan for you


----------



## Darwinsfool (Jan 23, 2020)

Middlehurst said:


> contact [email protected] we should be able to get it from Japan for you


I've had contact with one warehouse in Japan for this so far...and they were trying to sell it to me for $4000 USD--which is absolutely ridiculous. Hopefully not the same warehouse!


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

I have this part cut and ready to be collected or delivered. 

PM me for further info. 

Cheers


----------



## Darwinsfool (Jan 23, 2020)

Pm'd!


----------

